# I am beaten ! Help please !



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

*SOIL:

*How long has this problem been going on? 
3 weeks .
What STRAIN are you growing? Bagseed .Sat Dom

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)
Clone .
What is the age of your plants?
About 4.5 months old
How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?
1.5 months x 5 plants and 4 have just been repotted last week !
How Tall are the plants?
It varies 2.5 ft upto 3ft
What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?
Flowering for 4 weeks 
What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)
N/A
What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)
1 pot per plant from 6ltr ( smallest ) 13ltr largest black pots 
What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)
My own soil mix thats in my GJ . 
What Nutrient's are you using?
Theres a pic to follow !
How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful* Thrive only its in the pic as well !

How often are you feeding?
I started feeding last week at 1/2 the recommended dosage ! 
If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?
Last week ! But my soil also contains bannana peels and cucumber peels for extra P and K Qualities ! 
What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)
Water first then adding thrive to the water !
What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?
600ppm ! So low due to extra goods in the soil .
What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?
6.3 
What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?
Origanally the pen ! But strips recently ! I also checked the strips against the pen and they are pretty well the same !
How often are you watering?
every 3 days 
When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?
Water, water , feed , I feed them 5 days ago !
What size bulb are you using?
El naturale ( sunlight )
What is the distance to the canopy?
Around 5556,0000,0000,0000 miles i guess 
What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)Humidity has been average 50 % - 65 % ( no rain )

What is the canopy temperature?

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)
35c daytime 17c at night .
What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)
Windy
Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?
soft .
What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?
I was using tap water and lemon juice to adjust ph ! But now i have a pic of the new stuff it has a ph of 6.5 - 6.8 ( strips )
Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?
Pinched all of them 6 weeks ago !
Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?
Ah this could be the problem IDK ( dipel for caterpillars , and yates white oil for the rest ! Liquid type mixed to packet directions .  
Are plant's infected with pest's?
Definatly NOT !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's some pics of nutes , I only use the thrive ! The rest is for vege ! I hope the pics are ok . They have been flowering for about a month ! I'm thinking these fan leaves are dying to fast for flowering ! Pic #6 is typically whats happening to all of the leaves on 5 of 9 plants ! Where as pic # 3 , 4 and 5  is the worst affected plant ! Thanks for any assistance here !


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe Nitrogen deficiency? Whats the ph of what you water with not the runoff? Maybe you are locked out Nitrogen wise? My plants burn through fan leaves towards the end of flowering but those buds are small...


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

What about nute lock? Just throwing an idea out there fer ya.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey HL thanks for calling in Bro ! That water in the box is showing 6.5 -6.8 ph according to the strips ! Previously i've been using tap water which is 8.2 but 6.8 with lemon juice added to the water ! I stopped using it 2 days ago because the problem is getting worse not better !  A freind has my Hanna meter at the moment but i checked the strips against the meter before he took it ! And they are pretty close to being the same according to the colours on the strips ! I have'nt added any nitrogen supplements since flowering ?? I only use what the thrive has in it = n 8% p 5.6% k10% at half strength ! I can easily add more nitrogen good idea yes /no ???


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

The plant in the back is the worst ! Sorry i should have mentioned that it is also grown from seed ! The clones are just starting to show the same problem ! Its in the shade more as well ! ??


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...hvy Sativa....


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> What about nute lock? Just throwing an idea out there fer ya.


Thanks chef seems like this could be :confused2:  ph seems fine . Could be ...this is a seed not a clone as well ! The only other thing is it lacks in direct sunlight ?? I'll try feeding them some nitrogen tonight and see what happens ! Thanks again for stopping by ! I am    ???? I might try to lower the ph a bit and then feed to allow the nitro uptake a better chance ??? still   You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to the chef again.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Wow...hvy Sativa....


( That pic shows 5 of the 9 i have ) ...And Yeah flowering with 13hr long days ! Yahoo buds for christmas  ! Hopefully !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

IMO Kinda looks like a Magniseum(?) defissency(?) too me add 1/4 tea epson salt to a gallon of water with your nutes


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO Kinda looks like a Magniseum(?) defissency(?) too me add 1/4 tea epson salt to a gallon of water with your nutes


 Thanks Ozzy for calling in as well bro ,   Thats highly likely the thrive has only 0.01 % of mag :holysheep: I did'nt realize ?  Until now !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this true info i just found ....Well epson salt is magnesium sulphate and it should help for a quick fix if you need magnesium. Sulphur might help too. Dolomite or limestone with a lot of magnesium would be a better long term fix. .... ( PP ) = I have Dolimite lime ( pulverised ) can it be added to water and then applied ??? Mag Carbonate  ?? This will change my ph to much as well ..do you think ??


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 17, 2009)

Dolomite can be added to the water but IMO you'd get better results with a liqued cal-mag. Gen-Organics makes a great one. Dolomite does a great job at stabilizing your medium - particularily when added to the mix initially. Your pic's appear to look like a combo of a few things. A lack of light absolutely will make a plant shed leaves on lower stems and on the side where leaves are no longer being productive (the shady side). The mag is where I would start but look into micro nutes also, zinc and iron. Spray n' Grow has a fantastic zinc/iron foliar application that really greens things up with-out reverting the plant back to veg with high N. levels resulting in irregular bud growth and longer flowering times. The extra zinc/iron will help w/ chlorophyll production and keep your leaves producing food and energy longer and through more stressfull times. Overall they look good to me by the way - heavy sativa - less food, more often.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey PurpleHazes-

How you doing?  Wis h it was still warm here!

Your plants actually look good to me.  It looks like you got the nutes covered.  I'm with JMansweed on this one- I think it's the light issue.  How many hours of direct sun do they get?


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 18, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Dolomite can be added to the water but IMO you'd get better results with a liqued cal-mag. Gen-Organics makes a great one. Dolomite does a great job at stabilizing your medium - particularily when added to the mix initially. Your pic's appear to look like a combo of a few things. A lack of light absolutely will make a plant shed leaves on lower stems and on the side where leaves are no longer being productive (the shady side). The mag is where I would start but look into micro nutes also, zinc and iron. Spray n' Grow has a fantastic zinc/iron foliar application that really greens things up with-out reverting the plant back to veg with high N. levels resulting in irregular bud growth and longer flowering times. The extra zinc/iron will help w/ chlorophyll production and keep your leaves producing food and energy longer and through more stressfull times. Overall they look good to me by the way - heavy sativa - less food, more often.


Hi there jmansweed thanks for tip about the cal-mag and for calling in to help out with this problem ! Its only my 2nd attempt at growing and this is a better attempt than the 1st time  ! As you know i like to put my 2c in to help others out where i can ...but this yellowing has been getting worse for 2-3 weeks  and the cal/mag did'nt even occur to me LOL ! And i agree with you about feeding them to i am only feeding them at half strength due to 1 full dose feed 4 weeks ago caused me to flush them ( nute burn ) ! Anyway i fed them last night with some epsom salt and the Marijauna Gods are hopefully giving out some MOJO to back it up ..:rofl: I'll let you know how things work out from here in a week or so ! Meanwhile hold this  :bong1: and Take care ! Peace bro !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 18, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey PurpleHazes-
> 
> How you doing? Wis h it was still warm here!
> 
> Your plants actually look good to me. It looks like you got the nutes covered. I'm with JMansweed on this one- I think it's the light issue. How many hours of direct sun do they get?


Hey there BB Bro ! The temps are getting up to 35 - 50 cel during the day ! Its way to hot lately ! They get direct sunlight from 7am until 4.30pm ( 10.5 hrs direct )...sunrise/set times are 13hrs as well ! The sick plant is shaded from the others for the most part of the day ! I am going to rotate them daily from now as well  ! I did'nt think that growing our beloved plant could get so tricky  I suppose things have been going so well lately... something had to go wrong :rofl: ! Anyway i'll see how things go in over the next week and i'll report back to ya !  :48: Peace and take care !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 18, 2009)

Morning PP 

The nutes you are using are for tomatoes, not ideal for MJ, it has the micro elements missing.

The NPK you are using is for veg growth, you need a higher P for flowering.

Double P to the N and K.

Any way of finding a feed with a high P so you can add it as a suppliment?

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 18, 2009)

Morning Hippy ! I also have Manutec Bloom booster ! N= 6.2 P= 14.6 K=16.8 it contains all the trace elements as well ! Thoughts please !  ..This is all i can find and batteries on the camera are flat ..   hxxp://www.fatcow.com.au/c/Manutec-248142/Soluble-Fertilisers-from-Manutec-p17457


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 18, 2009)

Use it half strength 

Then open the bottle of 4X and get it down your neck.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 18, 2009)

Your plants are looking well, the heat is having an effect, but thats normal, its all part of growing outside.

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Use it half strength
> 
> Then open the bottle of 4X and get it down your neck.
> 
> eace:


Done ! And thanks for the help hippy ! Cheeerrs   !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your plants are looking well, the heat is having an effect, but thats normal, its all part of growing outside.
> 
> eace:


The pics don't really show the worst of the damage ! It is worse than it looks ..I'm suprised at how good those pics look ! I'll get some better shots if things get worse   !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a quick thank you to those who called in and saved my girls ! HIE , Ozzy , Hamster , BBFan , Jmansweed , and of course the chef ! Some leaves did die ..But hey who cares lol ! They have coloured up again and are no longer droopy ! I fed them everything that everyone mentioned ! So pat ya selves on the back ! Cheers ..and bong rips are on me ! ( Man hugs all round ) with the lights on ! And no sexytricks ! Peace and All the best !


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 19, 2009)

stop using strips to test ph they are not accurate get a meter


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 19, 2009)

also what is your tap water reading for ppm. even though your problem is better always good to know how hard the water is


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Hey HL thanks for calling in Bro ! That water in the box is showing 6.5 -6.8 ph according to the strips ! Previously i've been using tap water which is 8.2 but 6.8 with lemon juice added to the water ! I stopped using it 2 days ago because the problem is getting worse not better ! A freind has my Hanna meter at the moment but i checked the strips against the meter before he took it ! And they are pretty close to being the same according to the colours on the strips ! I have'nt added any nitrogen supplements since flowering ?? I only use what the thrive has in it = n 8% p 5.6% k10% at half strength ! I can easily add more nitrogen good idea yes /no ???


 

this is as far as i got to reading pp. these nutes are wrong for flowering. your plant is suspended in a veg/flowering stage. ie...not quite getting what it needs to flip into full flower. now, if your numbers were maybe something like this, 4-10-6 you would be looking good. it's not to late... ...


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Morning PP
> 
> The nutes you are using are for tomatoes, not ideal for MJ, it has the micro elements missing.
> 
> ...


 

posted. then reread. ... i see hippy was on it. good call hippy. ...

pp, you don't need direct sunlight to pull off a grow. i plant in indirect light outside all the time. once you get the swing of adding the proper nutes, at the proper time, you'll have it down to a science on your grows for those conditions every time... ...

a question?, why would you give up your hanna to a friend? why not give them the test strips?:hubba: ...lol...

hope you got her figured out bro...


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 20, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> why would you give up your hanna to a friend? why not give them the test strips?:hubba: ...lol...
> 
> hope you got her figured out bro...


" Evening Irish " The Dude i lent my hanna to is in his mid sixties and i gave him some clones around a month ago . He's kinda stubborn ( 67 ) He's not prepared to mess with strips ?? ( bad eyesight ). But he wants to check his tank water ( refill ) He also use's the same nutes ! We're working on finding a hydro shop around !  Yet an Aussie forum i once visited seemed to be using a lot of what i am using but also mixing nutes with that miracle grow blue crap as well ! ( Contain all the trace els ).. Most grows looked to be successful but they all get ripped off mainly ! ( outdoor ) . Cheers for the heads up on the nutes ! Its all good from here on !  Peace and take care !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 20, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> also what is your tap water reading for ppm. even though your problem is better always good to know how hard the water is


 Post # 2 and pic # 2 click there ..it shows how hard my water is  Take care .


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 20, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> stop using strips to test ph they are not accurate get a meter


 High there Doc P ..Post # 5 kinda presents the information regarding your info !  I tested the strips against my meter and i'd recommend the brand i use to anyone ! I've never had ph issues from day 1 !.. 5 months worth of growing anyway ! But nute problems and being able to get decent ones is another story !  ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## BBFan (Oct 20, 2009)

Glad to hear everything's back on track Purp-

I never doubted you'd be able to fix it anyway.

Thanks for leaving the light on during the man hug!


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 20, 2009)

hahah durrr i see glad i was paying attention i got lost reading all your other stuff on post 1. glad its all good now


----------

